# Yellow tomatoes



## jafl (Jun 3, 2009)

I have everything in my garden right now to make spaghetti sauce- tomatoes, celery, onion, bell pepper, garlic, oregano and basil. But the tomatoes I have now likely won’t be around by the time the celery is ready, but I have a yellow variety that probably will be ready when I start harvesting the celery. I don’t eat raw tomatoes; can someone tell me how they compare with the red varieties? Would they make OK spaghetti sauce?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

the yellow variety is less acidic & as such isn't that great for making spaghetti sauce with, unfortunately. 

I suppose you could use them to stretch out some Roma tomatoes & maybe add a little vinegar...


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Yellow are sweet and delicious.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Canadian said:


> Yellow are sweet and delicious.


I love yellow tomatoes on crusty french bread with prosciutto and fresh mozzarella.

Yellow are the best for eating picked right from the garden.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I am growing an heirloom tomato called Mr Stripey. Its yellow with red stripes. It is some good eating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Yellow tomatoes mixed with some red make a nice sauce, but they do not keep very well. They are also low acid and not safe for water bath canning. You could try making a sauce and pressure-canning it, but I don't know how it would taste.


----------

